# Is Vitor Belfort on TRT? You decide



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

The recent evidence of the amazing shape Belfort is in has raised a few eyebrows including Michael Bisping who was recently knocked out by him. 

Bisping is a strong advocate against the use of TRT and has accused him of using TRT and having elevated levels of testosterone. The outspoken Brit also questioned whether or not his testicles have shrunk.

ESPN caught up with Belfort and addressed the topic head on with Belfort. They asked him whether or not he had ever applied for a therapetuic use exemption for TRT to which Belfort responded.

_“If a question is private, I have the choice to answer or not. If I make it public, it’s not private anymore,” Belfort stated. “If I want to say something private I will say it, but I keep to myself and I respect the laws of the sport. Whatever the organization, whatever the law – they know what to do.

“This is too controversial, why am I going to say something that doesn't accomplish anything? If it’s legal, they know what to do. If it’s legal, there’s nothing to say about it. It’s legal.”_

The answer reveals that Belfort will simply not confirm or deny whether he has used TRT which leaves people pondering... if you have nothing to hide, why not simply answer the question?


TRT is not illegal, but nonetheless it no doubt helps give an edge back to fighters that naturally don't have it either due to age or medical conditions (see Dennis Hallman). It's use should not be confused with the talent and skill that a fighter possesses, but no doubt it raises questions and debate on what an even playing field is. 

Dana White and others have discredited TRT use exemptions and have called them a 'loop hole in the system'.

Belfort is certainly no stranger to the concept of raiing your testosterone levels. He tested positive for elevated levels of testosterone after his fight with Dan Henderson at Pride 32 in 2006 which he was suspended 9 months and fined $10000. 

Picture Timeline:

UFC 12 The Phenom before the UFC was sanctioned











2006 Pride 32 Elevated levels of 4-hydroxytestosterone









2007 Cage Rage 21 First fight after suspension Ivan Serati 










2009 UFC 103 First fight back in the UFC against Rich Franklin









2012 UFC 152 against Jon Jones









2013 UFC on FX 7 against Michael Bisping










Do you think Vitor is on TRT?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He's gonna look more cut in that final weigh in... it's the only weigh in pictured that he was at 185. Even when he fought Franklin it was at a 195lb catch weight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes. But it's legal and he's yet to test positive for elevated levels. So not an issue.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

If his levels are within the excepted range then it really doesn't matter. It's not like it makes you superman.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I honestly would have zero issue with TRT. But when they allow your testosterone levels to go up to 6:1 while on it..WTF:confused02: That is just insane. You are now talking gorilla like strength. I just wish it was more like the Olympics and set at a 2:1 level. No human is going to produce levels over 2:1 naturally.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Definitely. We will see tomorrow. UFC is releasing a statement right?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheNinja said:


> I honestly would have zero issue with TRT. But when they allow your testosterone levels to go up to 6:1 while on it..WTF:confused02: That is just insane. *You are now talking gorilla like strength.* I just wish it was more like the Olympics and set at a 2:1 level. No human is going to produce levels over 2:1 naturally.


:laugh:

Go shake a Gorillas hand and let me know if you think Chael can match the strength. Dont blame me if the gorilla pulls the arm right off you though.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

TheNinja said:


> I honestly would have zero issue with TRT. But when they allow your testosterone levels to go up to 6:1 while on it..WTF:confused02: That is just insane. You are now talking gorilla like strength. I just wish it was more like the Olympics and set at a 2:1 level. *No human is going to produce levels over 2:1 naturally*.


That isn't true. Elite athletes have been shown to produce ratios at 4:1.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes I think he does and I don't think it's a bad thing for him.

I'm not basing my opinion on what he looks like.. I'm judging him based on his previous failed test, and his ridiculous Sandusky-style responses to questions about TRT recently..

I sit there screaming "Just tell us if you did it or you didn't *******er!"

If you are accused of something and you didn't do it, you would just say you didn't..

It's one thing to do it, but it's another thing to hide it.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Ape City said:


> That isn't true. Elite athletes have been shown to produce ratios at 4:1.


Really??? Where??? I would love to see the link to this. Since the Olympics only allows 2:1. And how rare are we talking here?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TheNinja said:


> I honestly would have zero issue with TRT. But when they allow your testosterone levels to go up to 6:1 while on it..WTF:confused02: That is just insane. *You are now talking gorilla like strength.* I just wish it was more like the Olympics and set at a 2:1 level. No human is going to produce levels over 2:1 naturally.


Repped you for that line, because as I said in my rep, I just laughed out loud reading that and co-workers are staring at me like I'm an oddball. 




The Horticulturist said:


> Yes I think he does and I don't think it's a bad thing for him.
> 
> I'm not basing my opinion on what he looks like.. I'm judging him based on his previous failed test, and his ridiculous Sandusky-style responses to questions about TRT recently..
> 
> ...



I agree wholeheartedly! I voted he is on it but don't care as long as he is within the limits and if they ever do a random test and he's still within the limits at all times, I don't have an issue with it. But I hate the fact he avoids the question like a damn panzy, grow some balls already, unless the TRT shrivlled them up. I just don't like the way he's constantly dodging the question becasue it makes him look so much worse.

Also, all the fighters who are bashing the older guys for using TRT, I would love to see those young bucks at the end of their careers in their late 30's or possibly very early 40's and see if they are still tooting that horn. I have a feeling most of them won't be bashing it as vehemently as they are now.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Term said:


> If his levels are within the excepted range then it really doesn't matter. It's not like it makes you superman.


I knew a 40 year old dude that got on it from his doctor, and was lifting a shitload more weight in the gym. It has a bigger effect than most think, especially with recovery and growth.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

box said:


> I knew a 40 year old dude that got on it from his doctor, and was lifting a shitload more weight in the gym. It has a bigger effect than most think, especially with recovery and growth.


A shitload more? Is that more or less than a boatload? Maybe it was because it gave him more energy and he worked harder.


----------



## Jebber (Oct 11, 2008)

box said:


> I knew a 40 year old dude that got on it from his doctor, and was lifting a shitload more weight in the gym. It has a bigger effect than most think, especially with recovery and growth.


I started TRT 6 weeks ago so maybe it's too soon to say but I haven't noticed any change in my physical appearance, I still look like the same aged football player that I used to look like. I'm still hoping though LOL


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jebber said:


> I started TRT 6 weeks ago so maybe it's too soon to say but I haven't noticed any change in my physical appearance, I still look like the same aged football player that I used to look like. * I'm still hoping though LOL*


lol

R you putting in hard work??? Or are you sitting there wishing the beer belly goes POOF??? 

:confused02:

Just curious cause you dont get a chance to talk to someone who just got on it recently often.


----------



## Jebber (Oct 11, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> lol
> 
> R you putting in hard work??? Or are you sitting there wishing the beer belly goes POOF???
> 
> ...


My levels were pretty low (under 300) 

I try to work out 4-5 times a week which at my old age (55) isn't too bad. But I got pretty sick a few weeks back so I just resumed working out today.

My symptoms were I felt that in the last year that I had aged 10 years. Up until my 55th birthday I played full court BBall 3 times a week but the toll on my body was getting too much so I quit. I felt lazy and not myself. 

I joke with my wife that now that I'm on the juice I need more sex. So far she isn't buying it.

For the most part I haven't noticed anything drastic. We'll see what the future holds.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't care if he shot up a kegger of steroids before the fight - it was worth it seeing Bisping KO'd again.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Jebber said:


> My levels were pretty low (under 300)
> 
> I try to work out 4-5 times a week which at my old age (55) isn't too bad. But I got pretty sick a few weeks back so I just resumed working out today.
> 
> ...


That's gold material m8! :thumb03:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Right here is proof


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If he is on TRT then he obviously never deviated beyong the legal threshold, so no issue here.

I believe he's on it but is being a good boy about it and complying with the commission guidelines.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think that second pic is Overeem, buddy.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

his response says it all


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's blatantly obvious that TRT is a PED.

The fact that this question is being asked just shows how asinine the legality of it is.



MagiK11 said:


> Repped you for that line, because as I said in my rep, I just laughed out loud reading that and co-workers are staring at me like I'm an oddball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You act like just because it's logical that fighters can't have principles.


For that matter they might as well just hook up with Conte and do roids if the principles behind it didn't matter...or just get a TRT exemption right now.

Todd Duffee uses the shit and he was like 25 when he started.

Also MMA careers don't and shouldn't last until "late 30s, early 40s" and no serious contact sport should.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> It's blatantly obvious that TRT is a PED.
> 
> The fact that this question is being asked just shows how asinine the legality of it is.
> 
> ...


^This

But also I don't believe Vitor is on TRT. I believe in his interview he was refusing to judge others because he's been on roids in the past and doesn't feel like he has the right to judge others. Not because he's on TRT himself.

His physique is good but not Gorilla good, and at 35 it's not impossible for him to perform at the levels he's performing at.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> It's blatantly obvious that TRT is a PED.
> 
> The fact that this question is being asked just shows how asinine the legality of it is.
> 
> ...


If I had it my way, I would ban TRT, with or without an exemption. But because the UFC allows their fighters to use it with a "doctors note" and that said fighter follows all the rules and regulations, I myself can't hold the fighter accountable. 

The UFC should be the ones stepping up and setting the proper standards in my opinion, and until that happens I won't give two shits if someone is on TRT.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

He probably is on TRT. But..., if he does it legally, who the **** cares? He's obviously within the legal limits, so..., it doesn't matter. Yes, TRT is a PED, but so is caffeine, and TRT is a legit medical application, so it's god damn retarded to bitch and moan about how TRT is a PED. However, I truly feel that if you are in a sport that forces you to be an elite athlete and you can't do that by yourself anymore, then it's time to quit.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/115137-...tosterone-replacement-therapy-ufc-fx-7-a.html

/thread


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> If I had it my way, I would ban TRT, with or without an exemption. But because the UFC allows their fighters to use it with a "doctors note" and that said fighter follows all the rules and regulations, I myself can't hold the fighter accountable.
> 
> The UFC should be the ones stepping up and setting the proper standards in my opinion, and until that happens I won't give two shits if someone is on TRT.



TRT doesn't need to be banned there are actually unhealthy people that need to use it to compete.

I have yet to see this case in MMA, most of them are just older guys or used steroids in the past or cut too much weight, and on top of it, they abuse it.

They use it just like any other PED where they admittedly cycle down on fight day but reap the benefits of super human training and preparation.


The idea that I shouldn't care that a guy like Nate Marquardt who used steroids and messed up his body, is basing his "innocence" on the fact that his extremely high T/E levels are trending downward and will be normal on fight time is literally hilarious. He admits that he's cheating the system and they actually unsuspend him for it.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

doesn't the athletic commission control all of this? not the UFC


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> TRT doesn't need to be banned there are actually unhealthy people that need to use it to compete.
> 
> I have yet to see this case in MMA, most of them are just older guys or used steroids in the past or cut too much weight, and on top of it, they abuse it.
> 
> ...


You've made a few valid points and by agreeing with them I am literally contradicting my stance of not caring that they are on TRT in the first place. 

Your last paragraph about Nate is a very good point but it strengthens my view that it should be banned. Using TRT leaves too many unanswered questions as to the main reason a fighter needs it. (Prior PED abuse, old age, a naturally unhealthy person...or a combo of all of the above.) As you mentioned, most of the guys who are on it were past users who abused one substance or another or fighters that are way past their primes. For example, I am a die hard Dan Henderson fan, and I don't consider him a cheater for taking TRT and remaining within the allowed limits, but in the spirit of pure competition, he should not be fighting anymore. 

So this whole TRT thing is a clusterf**K in all seriousness. I am okay with it if a fighter stays within the limits and does not abuse it, but at the same time I'm against it because as I mentioned earlier it really leaves too many unanswered questions and therefore, I think it should be ":bye02:"

Now for some wishful thinking. 
I wish we could find out how many fighters on TRT today in MMA, are fighters who genuinely have never abused any PEDS and are not past their primes by 5 or 7 years into their very late 30's and early 40's. I'd be willing to bet the number would be close to nil.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> He's gonna look more cut in that final weigh in... it's the only weigh in pictured that he was at 185. Even when he fought Franklin it was at a 195lb catch weight.


This... if you look at the photo of Vitor on stage next to Joe for the weigh vs Jones... that's the most muscle mass he had carried in awhile. On the scale vs Bisping, he looks smaller in mass but more defined which is from a lowered bf%.


----------

